# Just finished



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Some pics of the mechanical room that I did at a recent project


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Sexy as all that!!!!!! Where'd ya plumb t/p relief valves to? My pic didn't reveal where they drip legs terminated.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

mccmech said:


> Sexy as all that!!!!!! Where'd ya plumb t/p relief valves to? My pic didn't reveal where they drip legs terminated.


Why thank you sir!!  On the pic with the booster pump, you'll notice a hub drain to the right of the pump...There are 3 hub drains in front of the boilers that catch the t&p's and the vent condensates


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice work. I've been doing service and repair too long. I don't have the patience to plumb like that anymore.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks good. That is about a weeks worth of work....:thumbsup:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

That's some pretty work there. Now I see what that insulation looks like when done. Damn, now I want to redo the insulation on that rpz.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Great looking work. What RPZ is that?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

mssp said:


> Great looking work. What RPZ is that?












Looks like a 'silver bullet' to me. Ames. I haven't worked on one in a while.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Looks like a 'silver bullet' to me. Ames. I haven't worked on one in a while.


Good call Tommy Plumber. Pretty sure you are right. They are real easy to work on with minimal tools. Just a little tough open check #1.


----------

